# Files not showing up in Program Files folder?



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

This is an odd problem that I've never come across before.

For some reason, the files in the folder C:\Program Files aren't showing up at all?

I know they exist, otherwise nothing would work -.- But where is everything?

I recently deleted everything in my Temp folder... If that helps anything.

No other changes were made though.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

King -
You're saying if you click on "My Computer", click on C:, then click on "Program Files" you get no results? Does the blank page have some blue gears in the lower right corner?

If it does, look across the screen to the upper left corner. See the last sentence? The one that says "To view the contents of this folder, click: "Show Files"?

Glad to be of assistance! :grin:


----------



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

Absolutely NOTHING shows up.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, dangit, I thought you'd given me a freebie :sigh:

I can't see how clearing the temp folder would break Program Files page

Is it possible you're logged on as a Guest with restricted access?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a file menu? This probably won't change anything, but you can always try: click view and toggle between icons, list, details. You can also try to customize the folder view.


----------



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

Alright, I honest have no idea what was trippin the file out, but it wouldn't show anything up. I tried toggling and changing the view a few hundred times, and customizing it, but didn't do anything.

I always log on as administrator.

I don't know if this is what helped the issue, but I did a checkdisk from the start-> run option...

I can see the files now, but I'm still confused as to what happened with that.


----------

